# Need Some Help With Hooking Up the Electricity



## Mac Man (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi! I finally got my O-Scale engine back from the hobby store (it was getting repaired), and I picked up all I need to get a train set up and running. Of course, I'm not entirely certain how to connect the wires from the transformer to the little metal thing which is somehow supposed to go on the track. Ok, I actually got the wires ON the transformer, but I'm lost from that point on. 

Anyone that can help, I'd greatly appreciate it!

P.S. Here's a picture of the part if that helps:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you dealing with Lionel tubular track? Does your lockon look like one of these?










Place the bottom of an outer rail up against that strip of metal in the center of the lockon, and then you should be able to snap the metal piece at the top of the lockon to the bottom of the center rail...

EDIT: Ahh, I see that you added a picture Mac Man... Okay, the wires coming from the transformer attach to the two prongs... The prong which connects to the outer rail gets the black wire and the one that connects to the center rail gets the red wire...


----------



## Mac Man (Dec 28, 2008)

Some days I really love the internet! :thumbsup:

Boston& Maine, thanks so much! I was able to get it hooked up to the track, and I can't tell you how awesome it was to see my dad's old train running after nearly 25 years (or even more)! 

Of course, in my excitement, I turned the speed up to 3/4 full after the 2nd lap, and went right off the track! I'll have to get a wider circle later on. I know the set's a little beat up, but I'll be performing some cosmetic touch ups in the next couple of weeks as time allows.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That is great! What is the cab number on that locomotive? My first train (although I am only 19) was a Lionel Scout cab number 1110, and it had that same tender too 

Time for me to get back to snowblowing :laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Scout couplers too*

Macman that set must go back to the forties. It has Scout couplers. They do not work with ordinary couplers. You could buy a clip that attached to the axles and you turned your copler inwards to make it work.Let me get a picture. B&M beat me to the quick. The guy that wouldn't let a lettle snow keep him from a train show. Should of went saturday.For the fair weather fans we had about 12 inches.

This is the piece that clips on.









This is how an assebled one looks.









A comparison of the two.


----------



## Mac Man (Dec 28, 2008)

T-Man, from what I've found, the set was produced from 1949-1952, so I'd say you've got a very good eye for trains!

I've checked all of the cars and they seem to work fine. I think once I get a table built down in my basement, and I really get things settled, I might begin looking into picking up a little more up-to-date set for more regular use. But this one will be the one I keep for my kids down the road.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just thought you should know. You don't have to change a thing but at least you know. Those couplers have a large thumb and will not fit a modern coupler. You could get a car to modify it for both, one on each end. For the engine another tender will work to pull newer stuff. When shopping used look at the couplers.If interested a used tender is easy to find.


----------

